# The oldest spider in the world...



## Warrigal (Dec 10, 2018)

… lived in the southwest Australian wheat belt and was studied every year until she died, aged 43 years old.

This link is to an account of the study of this long lived trap door spider. There is only one photo of a spider but if that freaks you out don't click. There are photos of the burrow and carefully arranged sticks around the entrance.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...s-oldest-known-spider/?utm_term=.95ef9e15c8ee


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2018)

Won't let me see it Warrigal,  without subscribing to the Washington post!!!


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 10, 2018)

Sorry. It let me in OK. I'll try to find an Australian link.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 10, 2018)

This link is closest the WaPo story 

https://www.livescience.com/62452-worlds-oldest-spider-dies.html


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2018)

Thanks Warri...that's an incredible story.. I wonder how many spiders she gave birth to in those 43 years?... and OMG I had no idea that wasps killed spiders as they do..( I won't write it here and spoil it for anyone who still wants to read it)...


----------

